# 1950 Western Flyer Super?



## newbee (Jan 23, 2008)

ive got a supposed 1950 Western Flyer "Super" that i just bought from a guy. I know the paint, head light, pedals, and front rim are not original and possible the rear rack. I see two options here: The bike is a reproduction and nothing is original...or the bike is original just with a few parts on it that are not. Could anyone tell me what IS original and any other helpful info like the true year and model? ive attached some pics including the serial number. Is it even worth restoring? thanks for any help!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 25, 2008)

chainguard looks to be a huffy. rack looks like it might be original from the pictures I've seen. handle bars are new. stem could be original. I would like to see the tank more. Its def has a different paint job. The rims may or may not be original I can't tell from the pictures. The fenders look original. Its hard to place a year. But you can prob be safe saying its 50's


----------



## newbee (Jan 25, 2008)

cool thanks... yea im trying to find a picture to match it so i can paint it the correct paint scheme. thanks for you help. i attached another pic of the tank.


----------

